# برنامج الافراد الهندسي



## hazim56 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

اقدم لكم اليوم برنامج الافراد الهندسي من تصميمي وقد اتممته خلال ثلاثة سنوات عسى ان يفيدكم
ولي منكم الدعاء
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JEX602V3


----------



## mohamed mech (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و فى مجهودك
عذرا الرابط محجوب فى السعودية و نأمل رفع البرنامج على موقع اخر مثل
http://ifile.it/


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس .. 
البرنامج جميل والشرح من خلال الصور وعرض الشرائح جميل جدا ، فهو شرح مختصر ومركز ، ولكن إسمح لي بملاحظة ، كان يجب عليك أن تضيف بالكتابة شرح مختصر لكل عملية من عمليات الإنفراد.
وهذا بالطبع لايخفض من قيمة عملك وجهدك ، فكل الشكر والتقدير لك ولهذا التصميم والإنجاز الذي إستمر حوالي ثلاث سنوات ، فهو جهد مكلل بالنجاح .
تمنياتي لك بمستقبل باهر ومزيد من التقدم .. ومن نجاج إلى نجاح 
والله يوفقك ويبارك فيك ، ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
تقبل تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## hazim56 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

واليكم رابط اخر مع التقدير
http://ifile.it/2h0v8i3/Unrolling Design.rar


----------



## hazim56 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز د.أحمد زكي
لقد صممت الفكرة على شكل كتاب في بداية الامر فيه كل الشروحات ولصعوبة طبعه
ارتأيت الى جعله على شكل برنامج صممته على الفيجوال بيسك وان شاء الله ان سنحت لي الفرصة
بادخال الشروحات في البرنامج
مع كل تقديري واحترامي لك وشكرا لكلماتك الجميلة وملاحظاتك القيمة
اخوك حازم


----------



## د.محبس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

برنامج جميل والي عجبني به اكثر ما يخص المروحة وخواصها الابعادية


----------



## د.محبس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

هل تستطيع ان تضع نابض حلزوني مثلا


----------



## hazim56 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز 
البرنامج يخص الافراد الهندسي اي تصمم الصفيحة قبل لفها لكي تعطيك الشكل المجسم المطلوب
وشكرا


----------



## د.محبس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

now the subject is cleared


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*الأخ المهندس / حازم*​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​*أرجو أن لا تكون غاضب مني وأن تأخذ ملاحظتي بصدر رحب ، والذي أقصده هو استفادة الجميع من هذا العمل بقدر المستطاع ، وبلا شك إن الموضوع الذي تقدمت به هو موضوع رائع وجميل جدا ، ومن الطبيعي أن يأخذ منك مجهود ووقت كبير.*​*تمنياتي لك بمزيد* من التقدم .. ومن نجاح إلى نجاح 
وموفق دائما بمشيئة الله.​*تقبل تحياتي ،،*
د.أحمد زكي​


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (29 أكتوبر 2009)

عمل رائع حقا ولمسلت الأبداع فيه جليه وفقكم الله ورعاكم


----------



## dummy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع*


----------



## عمران احمد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله تعالى 
و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## عمران احمد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و ننتظر منك المزيد ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## م. شريف صلاح (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود عظيم تشكر علية والاستفادة منة كبيرة جدا ، والله يجعل ما قدمته فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## فتوح (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس حازم
برنامج جميل
ومجهود اسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Yaser Alewe (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً ياباش مهندس والمزيد من التقدم للبرامج الهندسية العربية


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

برنامج جدا جميل جزاك الله كل خيرمشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## دعيج (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود تشكرررر عليه اخوي وبارك الله فيك ....


----------



## hazim56 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر للكلمات الجميلة متمنيا لكم الموفقية والازدهار
واتمنى منكم اي اقتراح لعمل اي برنامج جديد اصممه بالفيجوال بيسك عسى ان يفيد منه الجميع
ولكم مني كل تقدبر


----------



## اسامة القاسى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخونا الحبيب " ان شاء الله برنامج مميز "


----------



## بوقرقره (16 مارس 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر على هذا البرنامج................ ولكن هل يمكن أن تعطينا نبذة قصيره عنه, لكي تعم الفائدة لي ولأخواني........ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## hazim56 (18 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز
البرنامج يخص مايلي:-
لو فرضنا اننا اردنا تصميم انبوبين مرتبطين معا بزاوية مثلا فيكون من الصعب قطع طرفي الانبوبين لنحصل على الارتباط الصحيح بينهما
هذا البرنامج يعطيك شكل طرفي الانبوبين وهما على شكل صفيحتين وعندما تقوم بلف كل صفيحة فستحصل على انبوبين مع الشكل المطلوب لطرفيهما لتحصل على ارتباط مضبوط دون تشوه
وهناك اشكال عديدة وحسب الحاجة
ارجو ان يكون الشرح وافي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mastar (19 مارس 2010)

فعلا برنامج جميل 
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamedriyad33 (24 مارس 2010)

برنامج الأفرادات رائع جدا


----------



## مجنونه ارت (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع
لو ممكن برنامج أقوي من ده للإفراد للمجسمات ويكون دقيق لاني محتجاه جدا


----------



## محمود مندو (17 يوليو 2010)

أنا حاولت حمل البرنامج من الرابطين وفشل بصراحة
واحد منهم كتبلي no such file وهو موقع ifile.it
إذا ممكن التأكد من الروابط ومشكور مسبقا


----------



## sameresa (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الرجاء وضع رابط جديد للبرنامج وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## okab73 (26 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
لكن البرنامج غير دقيق وفيه اخطاء


----------



## مهندس حمدى احمد (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على هدا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## frindly heart (1 ديسمبر 2010)

رابط محجوي واخر غير فعال

بعد الشكر والتقدير نرجو تغير الرابط


----------



## hazim56 (24 يناير 2011)

عذرا اخواني عن التاخير
اليكم رابط جديد مع التقدير
http://ifile.it/lor5kt9/Unrolling Design.rar


----------



## hazim56 (24 يناير 2011)

وهذا موقع اخر مع التقدير
http://www.mbc66.net/upload/dldSrO70308.rar.html


----------

